# Fabricación, mini consola pre-amp p/mic cardioide balanceado



## Alex2040bR (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola, hace tiempo atrás había armado un pre para micrófono, y con la ayuda de usuarios del foro 
logré mejorarla hasta donde sus componentes lo permitieron.

En esta ocasión tendría que construir una mini consola, ya que estoy en planes de comprarme 
un micrófono profesional *Shure SM58*, el cuál viene preparado para conexión XLR.

De las mini consolas compradas no me convence ninguna, ya que son demasiado digitales
perdiendo la esencia clásica, y son casi irreparables. 

Soy de la idea de fabricar todo en casa por placer, aprender algo nuevo 
y que a futuro se pueda reparar sin complicaciones.

Estaba buscando por el foro y me encuentro con esto: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/prueba-op-amps-amplificadores-operacionales-116906/#post919710 
quedé súper enamorado de ese arácnido, y buscando placas rescatadas de la basura me encuentro 
que tengo algunos "*4570C*"  después otros JRC4558D, TL082CP, 
pero creo que estos últimos son medio pelo para este fin 

Aún no he encontrado algún diagrama para este integrado, si alguien tiene una base de la cual partir 
estaría agradecido que la compartiera en este hilo, en el cual iré posteando los avances 
de fabricación en el caso de que logre tener la info para construirla.

La consola sería más o menos así:



Aunque con algo más sencillo me sobraría, por el momento solo estaría pensando en grabar voz, 
y si lo haría con algún instrumento la idea sería hacerlo por separado...

Me conseguí esos planos de una web rusa, pero lamentablemente no se aprecia nada los componentes.

Exterior sería entrada XLR, pote de ganancia del mic, llave de encendido del mismo, led piloto, salida de auriculares (monitor), salida plug a pc.

De momento tiro con lo que tengo, saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2016)

¿ Miraste estos temas ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-mixer-4-entradas-10234/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/aporte-mezclador-modular-13752/


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 7, 2016)

hola 





alex2040r dijo:


> Hola, hace tiempo atrás había armado un pre para micrófono, y con la ayuda de usuarios del foro
> logré mejorarla hasta donde sus componentes lo permitieron.
> 
> En esta ocasión tendría que construir una mini consola, ya que estoy en planes de comprarme
> ...


 decime que WEB rusa es., capas que estoy inscripto y te puedo bajar mas datos


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2016)

También mira este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/behringer-mx8000-128432/


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 7, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Miraste estos temas ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/
> 
> ...



Sí, buscaba algo más sencillo.



locodelafonola dijo:


> hola  decime que WEB rusa es., capas que estoy inscripto y te puedo bajar mas datos



Es esta: http://smanuals.ru/manuals/audiotech/behringer-audiotech/behringer-xenyx-502.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 7, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Sí, buscaba algo más sencillo.
> 
> 
> 
> Es esta: http://smanuals.ru/manuals/audiotech/behringer-audiotech/behringer-xenyx-502.html



   ¿ Y esa te parece mas sencilla que esta: ?

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 7, 2016)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y esa te parece mas sencilla que esta: ?
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/



No  solo la puse como ilustración, que es algo así lo que quiero armar 
pero menos aparatoso por fuera y por dentro también.

La idea principal es construirla con lo que *tengo a mano* o sea fácil de conseguir, 
para componentes raros están las disponibles en las tiendas...


----------



## locodelafonola (Mar 7, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Sí, buscaba algo más sencillo.
> Es esta: http://smanuals.ru/manuals/audiotech/behringer-audiotech/behringer-xenyx-502.html


 bueno ., che el archivo esta en un programa que tiene extencion .Djvu., que no tengo idea que programa es ., pero te baje las imagenes y te las comprimi .RAR ., aparte tiene razon en lo que te dice FOGO


----------



## John Miller (Mar 7, 2016)

Hola buen día para ver los archivos Djvu, instalas el siguiente programa: http://djvu.sourceforge.net

También este te puede servir:

http://windjview.sourceforge.net

alex2040r has pensado en replicar una Phonic son bastantes sencillas de armar, incluso el panel de la Powerpod es excelente para una mini consola.

MK.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 8, 2016)

locodelafonola dijo:


> bueno ., che el archivo esta en un programa que tiene extencion .Djvu., que no tengo idea que programa es ., pero te baje las imagenes y te las comprimi .RAR ., aparte tiene razon en lo que te dice FOGO



No se pueden agrandar bien, pero están mucho mejores que las que subí 
Al menos ya tengo una idea de cómo está compuesta  muchas gracias 



Fogonazo dijo:


> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...cador-triple-tono-micro-linea-mezclada-10142/



     Creo que aunque hace poco que he regresado, ya me conoces lo suficiente 

Me has ganado, al leer :estudiando: el hilo completo  ya estoy casi convencido.

_Las preguntas son:_

¿El propuesto por la página colombiana no funciona, al igual que el pre que había copiado yo?

¿Me baso únicamente en el aporte de *tupolev* de la página 1? https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=3809&d=1191918414
Es que hay muchas versiones un poco distintas...
Leí que muchos la modificaban y luego tenían problemas  por la transferencia no hay cuidado, 
sé que debe verse tal cual como se vería a tras luz el cobre. Y por el tamaño veré cuánto hay que modificar...
También que hay que agregar unas resistencias en caso de cambiar los OP.

¿Qué modificación le debería hacer a la entrada de mic, para conectar directo el XLR?
Esa es la gracia de hacer un nuevo circuito, para no-balanceado tengo el otro 

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 10, 2016)

Hola gente, he vuelto con circuitos varios. Me gustaría que me orientaran a ver cual funcionaría mejor para el propósito que necesito.

Monitor (auriculares) ¿Es mejor conectarlos directo a la salida de la pc o al pre, si fuera al pre se conecta directo a su salida (paralelo a la señal que entrará en la pc), o se coloca otro pre especialmente para auriculares?
La idea es en todo momento conocer en tiempo real la calidad y volumen de la señal, no quiero potes de tono ni cosas raras por ello busqué circuitos bastante sencillos, la señal debe entrar a la pc lo más pura posible, se supone que _un cantante que toma en serio la música_ debe de pulir su voz, y no depender de los arreglos…

Aquí lo encontrado:


http://www.kitelectronica.com/2016/02/circuito-conversor-audio-balanceado.html​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

http://www.sound.whsites.net/project87.htm​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

http://sound.whsites.net/project122.htm​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 

http://sound.whsites.net/project66.htm​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​ 
Me llamó la atención este. Tantos capacitores ¿son necesarios?
Integrados borroneados (típico de industria nacional) ​ 

http://www.hifiextreme.com.ar/Avisos/Pre4812/pre4812.html​ 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Tengan en cuenta que de momento solo tengo estos operacionales:
C4570C; JRC4558D, TL082CP, LM1458N, TDA2822S, JRC386BD.

Con posibilidad de conseguir:
TL081, TL082, LM358 

¿TL071?  no, y para conseguirlos son 250kms...

Lo aclaro porque tal vez si reemplazo funcione, o suene ¿horrible?

Agrego datos del micrófono que le iría a conectar al circuito/consola.​ 
​ 
​----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Un abrazo a todos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 11, 2016)

El LM358 descartalo , mejor son los JRC4558D, nunca me defraudo ningún esquema de http://sound.whsites.net/


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hola gente, he vuelto con circuitos varios. Me gustaría que me orientaran a ver cual funcionaría mejor para el propósito que necesito.
> 
> Monitor (auriculares) ¿Es mejor conectarlos directo a la salida de la pc o al pre, si fuera al pre se conecta directo a su salida (paralelo a la señal que entrará en la pc), o se coloca otro pre especialmente para auriculares?
> La idea es en todo momento conocer en tiempo real la calidad y volumen de la señal, no quiero potes de tono ni cosas raras por ello busqué circuitos bastante sencillos, la señal debe entrar a la pc lo más pura posible, se supone que _un cantante que toma en serio la música_ debe de pulir su voz, y no depender de los arreglos…
> ...


​ 
Ese esquema lo uso para las mediciones de parlantes con micrófono:






Anda muy, pero muy bien... pero no sé como vá si cambias el NE5532...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 11, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> [/CENTER]
> 
> Ese esquema lo uso para las mediciones de parlantes con micrófono:
> 
> ...



Sí, había leído que estaba complicado para conseguirlo y que no es muy fácil de reemplazar,
dando buenos resultados. He leído en otros hilos que cuando un pre está bien diseñado, 
si se cambia el opamp se descalibra todo porque ya hay que jugar con los demás
valores de componentes... 

¿Eso de ESP, es el mismo que fabrica las guitarras o nada que ver?

PD: Esta vez hago al revés, primero consulto y después armo, no quiero luchar modificando
una pcb y dejarla fea 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 así que consulto antes de hacer macanas, después de última protoboard 
y por último diseño la plaquita definitiva


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 11, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> ¿Eso de ESP, es el mismo que fabrica las guitarras o nada que ver?


  

ESP -> Elliot Sound Products


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 11, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ESP -> Elliot Sound Products



















 La sigla es la misma 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

 
Ya he ido descartando circuitos, por ejemplo por el tema de impedancia de entrada...

Ahora qué pasará si coloco resistencias al 5%  pasa que no voy a conseguir al 1%

¿Cómo obtuviste el pcb? es casi el mismo de ESP 

Le borré el conector y lo expandí un poco para que quede más claro el diagrama 



¿El pote de ganancia me modifica el volumen de entrada de la señal, o nada que ver?

¿De dónde podría obtener ese bendito integrado escurridizo? ¿Alguna video, equipo?

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 12, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Ahora qué pasará si coloco resistencias al 5%  pasa que no voy a conseguir al 1%


No pasa mucho.... con muy mala suerte tendrás un poquito mas de ruido con ganancias muy altas.
Yo usé al 1% para equilibrar las ganancias entre ambas "mitades" del circuito, pero si tenés un tester digital podés medir varias y seleccionar las mas cercanas. No es lo mejor y hay otros métodos, pero siempre vas a necesitar algunas R al 1% como referencias.



alex2040r dijo:


> ¿Cómo obtuviste el pcb? es casi el mismo de ESP


Un poco de ingeniería inversa...



alex2040r dijo:


> ¿El pote de ganancia me modifica el volumen de entrada de la señal, o nada que ver?


  
El pote de ganancia modifica la ganancia... y en resumen, trabaja como un pote de volumen sin estar en el camino de la señal. La mayor ganancia esá amontonada al final de la escala, así que puede ser un poco dificil de ajustar... pero todos los pre de microfono tienen esta característica.



alex2040r dijo:


> ¿De dónde podría obtener ese bendito integrado escurridizo? ¿Alguna video, equipo?


Mirá... es un integrado mas conocido que Frank Sinatra y vale dos mangos. No sé por que decís que es escurridizo... por acá los conseguís hasta abajo de las piedras..
Tal vez puedas reemplazarlo por un 4580 que tiene propiedades similares... y si no, buscá en algun técnico de electrónica que haya reparado consolas de audio... como las de las radios y canales de TV.... en esos equipos suelen venir parvas de 5532


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 12, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No pasa mucho.... con muy mala suerte tendrás un poquito mas de ruido con ganancias muy altas.
> 
> El pote de ganancia modifica la ganancia... y en resumen, trabaja como un pote de volumen sin estar en el camino de la señal. La mayor ganancia esá amontonada al final de la escala, así que puede ser un poco dificil de ajustar... pero todos los pre de microfono tienen esta característica.
> 
> Mirá... es un integrado mas conocido que Frank Sinatra y vale dos mangos. No sé por que decís que es escurridizo... por acá los conseguís hasta abajo de las piedras..



Sí, me ha pasado de medir varias resistencias de la misma tira y eran distintas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En resumen un pote de volumen de _corto rango_, habría que ponerle una perilla de 30cm de diámetro 

Leí por ahí en el foro que el amigo Cacho había tenido problemas para conseguirlo...

Trabajo en una casa de reparaciones, y mi compañero que se encarga del audio no lo conoce 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



así que ni idea que integrado tendrían las consolas que ha reparado. Los pocos equipos que he husmeado traen 4558.

¿Conoces alguna buena casa de electrónica en BS.AS. que tenga amplio surtido y a precio razonable?

Saludos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Sí, me ha pasado de medir varias resistencias de la misma tira y eran distintas http://o1.t26.net/images/smiles/grin.gif
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos


eso es por normal si   los valores oscilan según indica la tolerancia del componente, (color de ultima banda)
con los capacitores pasa lo mismo ,con los transistores también ,
ninguno tiene la misma ganancia
del mismo lote...
por lógica los ic de los hablan también ,aunque nunca medí uno,


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 12, 2016)

Agrego info que encontré al googlear, así queda todo junto y le sirve a alguien más 

Clic sobre las imágenes para ir al link de origen, y más información. 


*Preamplifier For Soundcard*




*PC Sound Card with Stereo Microphone Line Mixer*






*Audio line receiver impedance balancing using a 2nd diff amp*




*Balanced Microphone Preamplifier*




*Balanced Low Noise Microphone Preamp*




*Simple wireless microphone*




*Low Power FM Transmitter*

​


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 16, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Ese esquema lo uso para las mediciones de parlantes con micrófono:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hay un electrolítico más en tú placa 
El original tiene 2, me comentaste de agregarle otro = 3, la tuya tiene 4  





La versión original:

Ver el archivo adjunto 141071

La que modifiqué con tus recomendaciones:





el-rey-julien dijo:


> eso es por normal si   los valores oscilan según indica la tolerancia del componente, (color de ultima banda)
> con los capacitores pasa lo mismo ,con los transistores también ,
> ninguno tiene la misma ganancia
> del mismo lote...
> por lógica los ic de los hablan también ,aunque nunca medí uno,



¿Normal?   

Pues entonces aquí en algunas de carbón le erraron feo, porque creo que son al 1% 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Lo que significa... me llevo las que quiero y pago menos  
cof cof, la ventaja de laburar en una tienda de electrónica, me elijo las mejores. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: Luego de leer esto, quedé en dudas si por ahorrarme unos pesos
(las film son más caras por que aguantan 1W)
puedo llegar a tener problemas de ruido 
***Resistencias para audio: carbon vs metalicas
***Diferencia en calidad de audio: carbón y metálico

Ya le voy metiendo bits al diseño de la pcb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Saludos a todos


----------



## SKYFALL (Mar 16, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Agrego info que encontré al googlear, así queda todo junto y le sirve a alguien más
> 
> Clic sobre las imágenes para ir al link de origen, y más información.
> 
> ...



tienes un microfono inalambrico en estos diagramas, tendras tambien el receptor para este circuito?


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 16, 2016)

Ferchito dijo:


> tienes un microfono inalambrico en estos diagramas, tendras tambien el receptor para este circuito?



El receptor que yo sepa es cualquier radio de 88/108Mhz.
Por algo es un micrófono transmisor FM 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Para más información "*clic sobre la imagen* y te lleva al sitio de dónde lo saqué"


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 16, 2016)

para el repector de los micrófonos se puede usar el tda7000 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/receptor-radio-fm-tda7000-64499/
no es difícil su construcción


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 16, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Hay un electrolítico más en tú placa
> El original tiene 2, me comentaste de agregarle otro = 3, la tuya tiene 4   http://o1.t26.net/images/smiles/grin.gif


Me parece que me olvidé de algunos caps que cambian de valor.
Te paso el esquemático que usé para el PCB.


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 16, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Me parece que me olvidé de algunos caps que cambian de valor.
> Te paso el esquemático que usé para el PCB.



 Ahora con estos valores se me ocurre que a la entrada has usado electrolíticos,
por eso veo 4, tal vez ¿no pol?  más dudas aún  iré juntando todo,
y luego a la protoboard, probamos que sale y para último volcamos a la pcb...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Agrego este que es una variante con *salida* balanceada, y adjunto
toda la info tal cual la compiló su autor  la dejo a disposición del foro.

​
Saludos colegas


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 17, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Agrego este que es una variante con *salida* balanceada, y adjunto toda la info tal cual la compiló su autor  la dejo a disposición del foro.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 141350​



Ese esquema no es de salida balanceada (si hablamos estrictamente). Es un simple previo estéreo de ganancia fija con nivel de salida ajustable. La tolerancia propia en los potes y demás no te permiten un balance perfecto de ganancia entre ambas etapas (aún siendo potes dobles). Justamente, la designación balanceada hace referencia (entre otras cosas) a que ambas señales sufran el mismo factor de amplificación (que, incluso, podría ser x 1 o sin amplificación) y que una de las señales esté invertida respecto a la otra, para que nos permita luego transmitir la señal a distancia sin incidencia del ruido de modo común en ambas líneas de señal. Por lo general, un circuito con salida balanceada debe disponer un ajuste en una de las ramas (al menos), para asegurar la obtención de ese balance, a pesar de disponer tolerancias reducidas en los componentes fijos externos a los opamps.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 17, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ese esquema no es de salida balanceada (si hablamos estrictamente).
> 
> Saludos



Bueno, estamos para aprender algunos 

Y todo comentario explicativo es bienvenido 



Así quedaría más o menos el circuito del proyecto 122 de ESP,
con las recomendaciones del amigo *Dr. Zoidberg*

Amigo *diegomj1973* si quieres agregar algo a modificar escucho ofertas 
El otro pre anda de 10 y lo dejaré con el mic PRO30 SKP para la guitarra clásica 

Ya que en el taller estaba haciendo control de stock y faltaban varios componentes,
añadí a la lista de pedido los integrados NE5532 y TL071.

Saludos a todos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 18, 2016)

Para que un circuito se defina verdaderamente como balanceado, es necesario que ambas señales "vean" la misma impedancia hacia tierra e, incluso, en todo el rango de frecuencias de utilización (analizando hacia un lado u otro del circuito, desde cada uno de los caminos de cada señal). Existen circuitos que lo cumplen muy aceptablemente bien y otros que se aproximan a este concepto.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 18, 2016)

Hola de nuevo, navegando internacionalmente me encuentro comentarios de todo tipo,
mayormente he rescatado que a relación calidad/precio en la actualidad, nada se iguala
a los circuitos con NE5532.

Aquí la prueba de que no son mitos... 



http://www.teacmexico.net/TASCAM/site/interfaces/us4x4.html"]TASCAM - US4X4

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Pre para armar, vendidos a través de *aliexpress*:



Xlr balanceada a desequilibrada RCA

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​
Y aquí otro circuito con Phantom power, por *Sgt Patsko*
Quería bajar la pcb y demás info para resubirla aquí antes de que desaparezca,
pero lamentablemente ya está caído el link 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Preamp para microfone condensador com phantom power​
Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 28, 2016)

*V 0.00001 PCB*​
​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 28, 2016)

una sugerencia 

por este camino evitas el junper 1 

c2 lo podes poner mas cerca de  r2 y quizás conviene mover un poco la pista que pasa por r8 asi entra la nueva pista de c2


----------



## Alex2040bR (Mar 28, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> una sugerencia
> evitas el junper 1
> c2 lo podes poner mas cerca de  r2 y quizás conviene mover un poco la pista que pasa por r8 asi entra la nueva pista de c2



Vale  por ello lo posteado es Versión 0.00001 PCB 

de aquí a que haga la plaqueta física puff, hay un largo camino de modificaciones.

Por lo tanto estoy abierto a cualquier sugerencia y/o recomendación  

PD: Los integrados Opamp están en camino, ahora el problema es el micrófono
que compre por tema de ohmiaje; Y la xlr de chasis por el formato, hay muchas...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 2, 2016)

Hola gente, teniendo en claro el _*preamplificador*_ 

ahora vamos con la fuente! Debajo lo que he pensado 

Escucho opiniones  si está bien bárbaro.
Si algo está mal lo modifico, así ya termino todo y a cantar 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 2, 2016)

en lugar del lm7812 ,, un lm7815 y el lm7915
en lugar de 4700µf ,,con 1000 es mas que suficiente ,
en lugar de 470µ con 100 sobra si es solo para el pre ese
a la salida de fuente el capa de 25 volt para los reguladores de 15 esta vien
pero si optas por los de 12 ,vasta con capasitores de 16 volt
*pero igual asi tal esta tu esquema va a funcionar bien*


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en lugar del lm7812 ,, un lm7815 y el lm7915
> en lugar de 4700µf ,,con 1000 es mas que suficiente ,
> en lugar de 470µ con 100 sobra si es solo para el pre ese
> a la salida de fuente el capa de 25 volt para los reguladores de 15 esta vien
> ...



Si opta por colocar LM7815 y LM7915 en lugar de LM7812 y LM7912, recomendaría emplear un transformador de 220 Vca a 15 Vca + 15 Vca (ya que con 14,3 Vca + 14,3 Vca o más asegura la correcta regulación de línea, pero es más fácil conseguir trafitos de 15 Vca + 15 Vca).

Se puede agregar un par de diodos tipo 1N4001 a 1N4007 entre entrada y salida de cada regulador fijo, de modo de protegerlos ante cortocircuitos en las entradas de los mismos.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> en lugar del lm7812 ,, un lm7815 y el lm7915
> en lugar de 4700µf ,,con 1000 es mas que suficiente ,
> en lugar de 470µ con 100 sobra si es solo para el pre ese
> a la salida de fuente el capa de 25 volt para los reguladores de 15 esta vien
> ...



El *original es de 15+15*. Y si me tiro por 12+12 es por el bolsillo 
por estos lados los trafos se cotizan a precio petróleo más o menos.

*sound.westhost* recomienda cualquiera entre (+/-) 9V y 18V.

Y según los cowboys texanos...

​
Al trafo lo disminuí, pero a los electrolitos los subí  tengo un poquito de enfermedad audiofilar   
como es para grabar, debe entrar el menor ruido posible.
Al cable XLR balanceado lo haré de menos de 1m, ya que estará sobre el escritorio, 
algo así como un mini estudio de grabación 



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Se puede agregar un par de diodos tipo 1N4001 a 1N4007 entre entrada y salida de cada regulador fijo, de modo de protegerlos ante cortocircuitos en las entradas de los mismos.
> 
> Saludos



 Se me pasó por alto ese detalle 

Saludos

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------​

PD: Ahora con _protección_ 

​


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2016)

si queres los 15 originales y solo tenes los reguladores de 12 volt,,,
hay un buen truco ,,,diodos en serie en la patita gnd del ic ,con 5 diodos ya llegas a tus 15 volt ,creo que se pasa,vos anda probando



PD:
en donde yo compro  componentes los reguladores de 5,9,12 y 15 volt cuestan lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si queres los 15 originales y solo tenes los reguladores de 12 volt,,,
> hay un buen truco ,,,diodos en serie en la patita gnd del ic ,con 5 diodos ya llegas a tus 15 volt ,creo que se pasa,vos anda probando
> 
> 
> ...



También podes agregar un zener


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2016)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> si queres los 15 originales y solo tenes los reguladores de 12 volt,,,
> hay un buen truco ,,,diodos en serie en la patita gnd del ic ,con 5 diodos ya llegas a tus 15 volt ,creo que se pasa,vos anda probando





Fogonazo dijo:


> También podes agregar un zener



El problema es que no son ideas muy buenas por que la corriente en la pata GND de los 78XX varía en un rango grande (10 a 1.. mas o menos) y eso produce que varíe el punto de operación de DC de cada diodo, lo que inmediatamente hace variar la tensión de salida. El cambio es del orden de los mV, pero las especificaciones de los reguladores se van al diablo.
Lo que se suele usar (que no sea una pareja LM317/337) es poner un transistor en la pata de GND operando controlado por la relación tensión de salida-a-tensión de corrección, y como eso está "realimentado" y por el divisor de tensión necesario pasa muuuy poca corriente, la estabilidad de la Vout es tan buena como la del chip.

Algo como esto que es para una fuente de ±17V:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Abr 3, 2016)

¡¡¡que grande maestro z¡¡¡


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 3, 2016)

Demasiada info para un domingo, el único día que neuronas *off* 

Lo aclaro una vez más por si alguien no entendió. Lo más caro es el trafo algunos por ser nacionales, 
otros por impuestos de importación y ganancias de revendedores. Todo depende de la procedencia 
hasta llegar al comercio donde lo compro.

Ahora que lo pienso  tengo algunos de 13+13 de radios que me regalaron,
era lo único que se podía rescatar, cuando una vecina se peleaba con el marido... 
Deben ser de unos 250mA creo, porque cuando medí hace mucho la salida toqué 
con los dedos ambos bornes del multímetro (26Vca) me zamarreó de lo lindo.

Ahora la verdadera pregunta es si está bien así el diseño de la fuente y si daría bien
para alimentar el preamplificador, según leí por ahí en el foro no consume más de 60mA.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 3, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Ahora que lo pienso  tengo algunos de 13+13 de radios que me regalaron,era lo único que se podía rescatar, cuando una vecina se peleaba con el marido...
> Deben ser de unos 250mA creo, porque cuando medí hace mucho la salida toqué
> con los dedos ambos bornes del multímetro (26Vca) me zamarreó de lo lindo.
> Ahora la verdadera pregunta es si está bien así el diseño de la fuente y si daría bien
> para alimentar el preamplificador, según leí por ahí en el foro no consume más de 60mA.


Espero que no se peleara con el marido por culpa tuya  
Con 13+13 V AC va perfecto para 12 + 12 o 13+13 V DC, pero usaría 12 así no andás haciendo experimentos con los reguladores...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 3, 2016)

Ver el archivo adjunto 142054

Está buenísima la solución para voltajes diferentes, ya que por las bases de los transistores circula una corriente variable en función similar de la que se daría por el terminal GND a masa de los reguladores, con la gran ventaja de que por esas bases circulan beta + 1 veces menos de corriente. Por lo tanto, por R2 y R4 la incidencia de esa corriente variable es ínfima (mínimamente en beta + 1 veces menos), si se define una corriente principal por el divisor comparable a la corriente máxima que circularía entre colector emisor de esos mismos transistores (es decir, la máxima que drenarían los reguladores desde el terminal GND a masa, en condiciones "normales" de conexión y uso).

Incluso, se me ocurre que R2 y R4 ahora sí se podrían reemplazar por zeners / diodos.

Saludos


----------



## sancas (Abr 12, 2016)

Bueno es lo primero que hago, tengan paciencia, mide 6,1 x 4 mas o menos, hay que ajustar,

Gracias y un Saludo.......


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 12, 2016)

sancas dijo:


> Bueno es lo primero que hago, tengan paciencia, mide 6,1 x 4 mas o menos, hay que ajustar,
> 
> Gracias y un Saludo.......



   ¿El primer diseño? 

¿Con qué software lo diseñaste?

Esas curvas redondeadas estilo vintage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Muy buen trabajo!   











PD: Una duda que tenía es la posición del pote, para que aumente la ganancia 
en dirección horaria, y no a la inversa. ¿Así es como se debe cablear?
También me falta conseguir una ficha XLR para chasis, así termino la pcb de una vez.

Saludos colega


----------



## sancas (Abr 13, 2016)

Gracias alex2040r, el software es Sprint-Layout 6.0, no se donde leí que los ángulos de 90 grados no eran los mas favorables, y lo realice con curvas. 

El pote según esta colocado, SI  aumenta la señal en dirección horaria.

Un saludo.........


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 13, 2016)

sancas dijo:


> Gracias alex2040r, el software es Sprint-Layout 6.0, no se donde leí que los ángulos de 90 grados no eran los mas favorables, y lo realice con curvas.
> 
> El pote según esta colocado, SI  aumenta la señal en dirección horaria.
> 
> Un saludo.........



Yo utilizo el 5, y las pistas salen cuadradas 

Para los ángulos curvos ¿utilizas los pad y los editas, o cómo haces? 

¿y para el relleno, solo superpones líneas? 

Saludos


----------



## sancas (Abr 13, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Yo utilizo el 5, y las pistas salen cuadradas
> 
> Para los ángulos curvos ¿utilizas los pad y los editas, o cómo haces?
> 
> ...




Hola el 6 tiene una opción para hacer círculos, los quedas a 90º y eso se convierte en una curva, luego solo tienes que colocarla entre dos track y ya esta.

El relleno son dos curvas y un track, solo es eso rellenar....

Hay varios tutos en red que ayudan bastante....

Un saludo......


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 13, 2016)

sancas dijo:


> Hola el 6 tiene una opción para hacer círculos, los quedas a 90º y eso se convierte en una curva, luego solo tienes que colocarla entre dos track y ya esta.
> 
> El relleno son dos curvas y un track, solo es eso rellenar....
> 
> ...



Sí si, en el 5 es lo mismo, solo que nunca se me había ocurrido 
Apenas hoy se me ocurrió probar con tú confirmación de utilizar el sprint.

Claro, porque cuando es poco el área, si se hace con la herramienta
de zona, sobresalen puntas y no va.

Ahora tendré más chances de pcb's artísticos 

Si tienes más trucos o videos para recomendar, bienvenidos sean 

Saludos colega


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 14, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Sí si, en el 5 es lo mismo, solo que nunca se me había ocurrido
> Apenas hoy se me ocurrió probar con tú confirmación de utilizar el sprint.
> 
> Claro, porque cuando es poco el área, si se hace con la herramienta
> ...



La herramienta "Zona" la puedes hacer con rectángulos, cuadrados o con líneas simples.

Si te quedan puntas sobresalientes las puedes eliminar colocándote sobre el punto de inflexión y mediante el botón derecho del mouse aparece la opción de "Eliminar nodo".
Si necesitas agregar un ángulo nuevo, siempre con el botón derecho, tienes la opción "Crear nodo"
También puedes ajustar ese punto a la cuadrícula.

Cuando queda una línea recta, en el medio aparece un punto hueco que permite ajustar a una nueva posición, (Efecto Besel)


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 17, 2016)

Necesito un Dr. 

Terminé de montar todo, la fuente entrega *+12,1 -12,2*

Mic. empleado: Mi nuevo AKG D870.

Al hablar me escucho muy bien, cual locutor de radio.
Pero al cantar gangosea, suena a corneta vieja de publicidad callejera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




¿Será todo culpa del JRC4558?

Porque me escucho mejor con el otro pre medio pelo, 
con el TL081 y el mic SKP PRO 30


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 17, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Mic. empleado: Mi nuevo AKG D870.
> 
> Al hablar me escucho muy bien, cual locutor de radio.
> Pero al cantar gangosea, suena a corneta vieja de publicidad callejera http://o1.t26.net/images/smiles/sad2.gif
> ...


El 4558 es un chip "lento", que tiene un  un slew-rate de 1 V/µs y un producto ganancia x ancho.de.banda de 3 Mhz, así que si estás amplificando mucho (>30 o 40dB) te va comenzar a recortar el rango de frecuencias disponible a la salida. Por ejemplo, con 50dB (que sule ser normal) vas a tener los -3dB en 9.5kHz  
El TL081 es mucho mas ruidoso pero mucho más rapido, con 13 V/µs de SR y casi el mismo GBW, y el 5532 tiene 9 V/µs y un GBW = 10Mhz.
Esas diferencias son suficientes para encontrar algún cambio en el sonido... claro, suponiendo que el pre está bien armado...


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 17, 2016)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El 4558 es un chip "lento"
> 
> claro, suponiendo que el pre está bien armado...



Ahora caigo  jugando con el pote también, saturaba mal o no se escuchaba nada.

Sí, está armado tal cual sin ningún fallo  

La disposición de pines del pote es como indico en el esquema, 
y para C1; C2 he utilizado capacitores NP.


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2016)

El *TL071* es bastante menos ruidoso que el TL081 con el mismo slew-rate (13 V/μs).
En pocas aplicaciones necesité algo mejor que este IC 

Como menciona El Dr."Z" revisa lo que armaste


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 17, 2016)

Para funcionar medianamente bien, tengo que girar el pote apenas unos milímetros,
y subir el volumen de los parlantes casi al máximo, caso contrario (megáfono viejo y roto).
Conexión a la tarjeta de audio de la PC.

Estos 4558 creo que solo funcionan bien para hacer juguetes para la guitarra


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2016)

alex2040r dijo:


> Al hablar me escucho muy bien, cual locutor de radio.
> Pero al cantar gangosea, suena a corneta vieja de publicidad callejera http://o1.t26.net/images/smiles/sad2.gif
> 
> ¿Será todo culpa del JRC4558?
> ...



Una posible solución a lo que parecería una limitación en el ancho de banda y al efecto del slew rate en función de una alta ganancia global necesaria consistiría en no concentrar toda la ganancia del sistema en torno a un único opamp (en tu caso, en U1B), sino repartirla entre dos opamps ó más, de no ser posible optar por otra especificación de integrado.

El sistema balanceado, en sí, no va a lograr "otro" sonido comparado a uno no balanceado, sino que solo tendría que mantener una adecuada relación señal a ruido en ambientes ruidosos (desde el punto de vista eléctrico) o condiciones que faciliten la inserción de ruido junto con la señal.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (Abr 18, 2016)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una posible solución a lo que parecería una limitación en el ancho de banda y al efecto del slew rate en función de una alta ganancia global necesaria consistiría en no concentrar toda la ganancia del sistema en torno a un único opamp (en tu caso, en U1B), sino repartirla entre dos opamps ó más, de no ser posible optar por otra especificación de integrado.
> 
> El sistema balanceado, en sí, no va a lograr "otro" sonido comparado a uno no balanceado, sino que solo tendría que mantener una adecuada relación señal a ruido en ambientes ruidosos (desde el punto de vista eléctrico) o condiciones que faciliten la inserción de ruido junto con la señal.
> 
> Saludos



La posta es conseguir el NE5532  el Dr. Z me dijo que podía utilizar el 4558 
"solo para probar" y funciona, pero claro no fueron los cálculos para este.
Solo quería probar el mic con un mejor pre pero claro, sin el corazón correcto
en vez de HI-FI es LO-FI 

Me quedó totalmente claro, por ello es que para cumpleaños 
usan común XLR-plug. Ahora para la radio y grabaciones solo XLR-XLR 

Igual hecha la prueba ahora tengo más tiempo de conseguir el integrado,
y alguna XLR para chasis PCB así hago la plaqueta 

 Gracias nuevamente a todos por sus respuestas gente


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 18, 2016)

Por si te sirve de ejemplo y considerando el empleo de un NE5532 en un circuito de dos etapas inversoras en cascada (es decir, una a continuación de otra) donde se requiera una ganancia global de 36 veces:

1) En un caso, disponiendo una ganancia de - 1 vez para el primer opamp y, luego, una ganancia de - 36 veces para el segundo opamp. Ganancia global = ( - 1 ) x ( - 36 ) = 36 veces.

2) En otro caso, disponiendo una ganancia de - 6 veces para el primer opamp y, luego, una ganancia de - 6 veces para el segundo opamp. Ganancia global = ( - 6 ) x ( - 6 ) = 36 veces.

La reducción en la frecuencia de corte superior a - 3 dB (fcs) del caso 1) respecto del 2) es de 3,42 veces (para nada despreciable), aún cuando la ganancia global en centro de banda es similar en uno y otro caso.

Saludos


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 8, 2016)

Hola, aún viendo cómo conseguir el NE5532 

Acá otra versión de pcb sin errores, aunque por evitar puentes
tengo una pista muy larga al pin 3 de entrada, cosa que hay que evitar 

Pero no es fácil, evitas pistas largas, y aparecen puentes nuevamente   



Saludos y gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 8, 2016)

Que tienen de malo los puentes???
Es una tonteria perjudicar el funcionamiento por evitar unos pocos puentes.
Eso es algo comun en la gente que se fija mas en la estetica que en la performance...


----------



## Alex2040bR (May 16, 2016)

Aún no termino  quiero hacer un buen trabajo para acostumbrarme
a evitar cometer errores como ángulos a 90° y demás...

También cambié la ruta de entrada y salida 
para que estén más lejos y no tener interferencias.

Algo que lleva tiempo, es quitarse los vicios


----------



## Alex2040bR (Sep 6, 2016)

Pude hacer la prueba final gracias al amigo “LEMUR” 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















quién me consiguió el vendito integrado, que en mis pagos no había.

Pruebas con el NE5532P:

El resultado con el SKP Pro 30 es horroroso, apenas se escucha bien al 85% 
y llegando al 90 parece con efecto “Eco vibrato level 8” re súper alien.

Con el AKG D870 suena MUY claro, y satura al llegar casi al final de escala del pote, 
pero con el 40% de volumen se escucha muy potente sin necesidad de aumentar más.

Aclaro que las pruebas fueron realizadas conectando la placa a la entrada de mic de la pc, 
y con los parlantes potenciados “comunes” al 45/50% del volumen.

*Estoy muy satisfecho*, la verdad que probando en condiciones MUY precarias, 
con el circuito montado en protoboard, el plug a plug atado con alambre telefónico, 
y todo a lo loco no he tenido ruidos ni interferencia alguna.

Solo me queda *terminar de diseñar la placa*  y montar de forma definitiva.

PD: Recomiendo este circuito, la verdad que para canto funciona muy bien 
ya que se puede pulir y corregir realmente nuestra voz natural, 
y no deformaciones producidas por amplificaciones sucias.
Lo único que según pruebas, parece que con micrófonos malos no se lleva? 
*AKG D870 [Sí]* *SKP Pro 30 [No]*


----------

